

Marissa Mayer Makes Her First Acquisition - frankphilips
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-makes-her-first-acquisition-and-its-one-of-her-former-colleagues-2012-10

======
ari_elle
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4698446>

